# Lucario or Zoroark?



## JazzApples (Feb 5, 2012)

I think this is a heated topic at the moment. It's a bit awkward for me because I like both of them
But I just wanted to know what you people think about this topic. Please reply with your thoughts.

Really I just can't get why some people out there just can't admit that even though Lucario has the type advantage, they are both pretty equal with their own strengths and weaknesses and either one of them could win the battle between them. Battles are random anyway and it all depends. Anyway, enough from me!


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Feb 5, 2012)

If choice scarf or speed boosts are not taken in consideration Zoroark has a 70% chance to win.

Damned Focus Blast.


----------



## Aisling (Feb 5, 2012)

Depends on the battle.

I think Lucario would win rap battles any day


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 5, 2012)

But what if you consider "Illusion"? I mean, would you really use Close Combat/Aura Sphere on a Gengar with the slight possibility that it could be a Zoroark?

If it were 1 vs 1, Lucario would win for the sheer fact that it gets STAB for Close Combat. Zoroark doesn't get STAB for Focus Blast or (the less commonly-used) Flamethrower.


----------



## Sovereign (Feb 6, 2012)

With Lucario's access to priority moves, coupled with the fact that it hits Zoroark super-effectively, and that Zoroark has below average defences, I'd say Lucario would win hands down. It's a shame, really, because I like Zoroark more than Lucario.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Feb 6, 2012)

Zoroark by himself would lose IMO, but Illusion is a better ability than either of Lucario's.


----------



## TonyMHFan (Feb 7, 2012)

Lucario had a better storyline in its movie.


----------



## Erick (Feb 8, 2012)

Physical variants of Lucario do not ohko Zoroark with Extremespeed, without a boost, Zoroark outspeeds Lucario, so Close combat is not a good option. Zoroark on the other hand does ohko with flamethrower or focus blast. A Choice Scarf set would be able to get off a Close Combat, but one must worry about a possible Focus Sash.

Special variants have Zoroark's number with Vacuum Wave, but yet again Zoroark can carry a Focus Sash


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 4, 2018)

Lovely dear Rukario win's :3


----------



## Stormrycon (Sep 23, 2018)

Everyone is talking about items and stats and moveset and I just thik Lucario has a bigger chance of winning bec ause of their type


----------

